# Wind power will save us



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So much for wind farms . Truck loads of tax dollars nothing to show for it. Sound like something we have seen from Obama before.

"The $2.6 billion Cape Wind project, a private operation benefiting from millions in federal subsidies, is attempting to pioneer offshore wind energy in pursuit of an eco-friendly, sustainable energy supply. Wind turbines would be installed off the coast of Massachusetts' Cape Cod in Nantucket Sound. "

"Critics of the project with the Alliance to Protect Nantucket Sound called the utilities' decision "good news" for ratepayers. "The decision by NStar and National Grid to end their contracts with Cape Wind is a fatal or near-fatal blow to this expensive and outdated project," the group said in a statement. "

America's first offshore wind project dealt major setback after utilities bolt | Fox News


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Poor birdies....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Most aren't aware of how much maintenance is required & are shut down during that time. Very few places have the consistent wind required for wind turbines to be effective.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ocean tides are more reliable then wind. You can generate electricity as the tide is coming in as well as going out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You watch the next step will be to force electric companies to buy the over price power to make Obama's bubbies rich. This green energy stuff is a scam. We pay to build it ,we cover their losses then we pay a higher price for it. Everyone but us walks away with pockets full.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another example of waste in gummint. More reason to be prepared.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Anything with a turbine requires down time for maintenance. To me, that makes solar the most efficient.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm OK with some small 500W windmill on my roof hiding from the neighbors and providing enough power to keep some battery charged
or an inverter going and a few lights. But large scale seems they aren't even close on a cost/benefit from these things and probably never will
in my lifetime. It does seem like a lot of these look good feel good projects do nothing but line the pockets of some select folks! I recently flew
from the Ohio valley up to New England on a very clear day and over parts of PA/NY even from 33,000 feet I could see a lot of windmills! What 
struck me besides the shear amount of them on almost every ridgeline was the amount of them that were not turning! I remember chuckling
and thinking "Ya these really work well!"


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

The big wind turbines are a huge hole to throw money into. They are a very expensive 'feel good' project. Not surprisingly they seem to have a lot more problems where they are constructed at/in/near the ocean where corrosion is much more pervasive. 

There is a bank of these big albatrosses about 150 SE of where I live, out in the prairies. I stopped for gas one day when we passed through that area on a trip south and one thing I noticed was this annoying sound they make. It is very weird and almost like a vibration and it feels like there are constant air percussions...... for lack of a better word. I think if you lived there it would drive you nuts.

Where these are located is windy country and even there they have to be heavily subsidized. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Just an observation, I have seen massive wind farms in central Texas. Acres upon acres of them, but the huge amount of land they occupy is not used for anything other than electric production. Seems like a big waste of space to me. One coal or nuke plant would use a fraction of the space and outproduce the wind farm. But as already mentioned it is not clean and feel goody.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

We have a big wind farm here on the Big Island of Hawaii, but we have very reliable predictable tradewinds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are wind farms are here high atop the Alleghennies. Really ruin the view. 

Down time for maintanence, the wind speed has to be above a certain speed and not in excess of a certain speed or they do not work. Unless massive government subsidies are involved, the cost of energy is almost unaffordable. 

Look at Spain. Lots of wind farms in the ocean. Looked great until the government funding ended. Then the energy was too expensive. Spain lost 2 or 3 jobs in the regular economy for every one green energy produced.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Wind farms, IN THE RIGHT SPOTS, are incredibly useful.

Unfortunately, the right spots are few and they are generally nowhere near where needs energy.

Of the alternative energy sources, wind is a very poor choice except around where I live… in Iowa, they are great (constant wind, Des Moines and Omaha close enough to use the energy)… but that's the exception...


----------

